# Hey BuckNasty..



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2018)

You are always going on and on about how 4* & 5* players don't really matter. How it's more of the 3*'s that make a winning team..

You know what the real difference is? Let's look at the numbers..
54-26
26-54

Do you know what ^those^ numbers are?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 26, 2018)

5 star hearts


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2018)

go dogs winning it all this year. ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 27, 2018)

the 26 must be the number of UT players eating Life cereal every morning thinking that is what makes them the life champion they were labeled and the 54  represents the UT players that wish they could eat Life cereal every morning but it is not on the prison menu?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 27, 2018)

Brick by brick


----------



## elfiii (Jul 30, 2018)

Oh dear God, it's started early this year and fairhope is just egging him on.

When the Vols memes start popping up we'll know football season is here.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 30, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are always going on and on about how 4* & 5* players don't really matter. How it's more of the 3*'s that make a winning team..
> 
> You know what the real difference is? Let's look at the numbers..
> 54-26
> ...


Yall have always had stars and always underachieved


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

And i will assume those numbers are players drafted from UT and GA over the past decade? Which has been an historical low for us.  Add much talent as yall had,  you lost back to back to a guy who went 4-8 and was neck to neck every other year with less talent


But here's some stats for you

Of the 32 first-round picks in Thursday's NFL draft, 14 were 3-star prospects or lower coming out of high school, including three former walk-ons. And first round pick Baker Mayfield was ranked the 1,029 player in 2013


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And i will assume those numbers are players drafted from UT and GA over the past decade? Which has been an historical low for us.  Add much talent as yall had,  you lost back to back to a guy who went 4-8 and was neck to neck every other year with less talent
> 
> 
> But here's some stats for you
> ...



Just like the Bricklayer is gone, so is CMR We made an upgrade, yall made a lateral.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And i will assume those numbers are players drafted from UT and GA over the past decade? Which has been an historical low for us.  Add much talent as yall had,  you lost back to back to a guy who went 4-8 and was neck to neck every other year with less talent
> 
> 
> But here's some stats for you
> ...



If that logic is correct, then a two* should be better than a three*. We should all be going after 1*'s cause they better than two, which are better than 3's and  threes are a lot better than 4 or 5"s.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And i will assume those numbers are players drafted from UT and GA over the past decade? Which has been an historical low for us.  Add much talent as yall had,  you lost back to back to a guy who went 4-8 and was neck to neck every other year with less talent
> 
> 
> But here's some stats for you
> ...


I sometimes miss Ol' Red.........


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 31, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Just like the Bricklayer is gone, so is CKS. We made an upgrade, yall made a lateral.



I wouldn't sell crazy Pruitt short just yet.  The boy can coach and he used to be a good recruiter ... well, when he was at good schools.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> I wouldn't sell crazy Pruitt short just yet.  The boy can coach and he used to be a good recruiter ... well, when he was at good schools.


If you ask me,  he's doing just fine.  Currently 13th after only winning 4 games.  We have 4-5 big fish left that a lot think are silents. I think like most of us,  they are waiting to see how we look this season.  I like that he's bringing in Jucos and Grad transfers.  Shows he wants to compete now and he has not once mentioned rebuilding


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> he has not once mentioned rebuilding


In order to rebuild, you had to have something great to begin with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall have always had stars and always underachieved


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


You tried to set me up with that? Still won a NC more recently than the dogs


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In order to rebuild, you had to have something great to begin with.


We have plenty to work with for a competent coach.  I'm not sure what this staff will do.  I'll hold my judgment a little while longer,  I'm still on the fence


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You tried to set me up with that? Still won a NC more recently than the dogs




Do the numbers 3, 6 & 41 mean anything to you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do the numbers 3, 6 & 41 mean anything to you?


Does 38 years mean anything to you? Does 23-22-2 mean anything? How about 26-23 lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

How about Kirby being 1-1 against the guy who just gave us our worst season in history? With less talent.  Stop being cocky cause the SEC was down last year and ya'l lost to bama by 3 last year.  Ole Butchy did it in 2015 too


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Oh Lord.  Bama did it too. They turned out ok


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh Lord.  Bama did it too. They turned out ok


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Just saying,  your 10 year and 6 coaches don't mean much.  You don't know what's going to happen.  I mean 10 years ago you could flip the script. I mean there was a time we beat them 7 years in a row and won 10 out of 13. Times change.  Enjoy last year's record while you can. Your Honeymoon will be over shortly


----------



## joepuppy (Jul 31, 2018)

I will hold judgement until I see him coach. Butch had great talent, and didn't know what to do with it. I already like the staff Pruitt has assembled. It will take several years to build the depth we need to compete in the SEC. Kirby inherited a 10 win team and still managed to loose to Vandy on homecoming(just a reminder for Slayer). I imagine if we win the opener in Charlotte, a lot of dawg fans will be watching the Tenn-FL game really close.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm not certain the honeymoon will be over anytime soon for the Puppies with how well they recruit, but I certainly don't think UT is going backwards with Pruitt, not a chance.  It's discipline they've not seen in a while.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I imagine if we win the opener in Charlotte, a lot of dawg fans will be watching the Tenn-FL game really close.


----------



## joepuppy (Jul 31, 2018)

Slayer may disappear on another "hunting trip" for a few weeks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## joepuppy (Jul 31, 2018)

No one wants to play meme war with you Slayer. We all graduated high school already.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Slayer may disappear on another "hunting trip" for a few weeks.


He needs to find something to do besides these lame memes. He thinks he's cute. I'm still not convinced he's a grown man


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I'm not certain the honeymoon will be over anytime soon for the Puppies with how well they recruit, but I certainly don't think UT is going backwards with Pruitt, not a chance.  It's discipline they've not seen in a while.


They are recruiting well. And they should,  but people have already forgotten how bad Kirby was his first year and had plenty of talent then.  They had a good season,  but everything was in line for them to run the table last year.  The SEC east was a give me.  The west was all over the place.  Auburn beat Ga, Barn beat Bama, Ga beat Barn, Bama beat Ga, Barn lost to UCF. I can understand them being on a high,  but I'm not impressed yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I can understand them being on a high,  but I'm not impressed yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jul 31, 2018)

Here buddy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey Bucky, do the numbers 0 or 8 ring a bell?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Bucky, do the numbers 0 or 8 ring a bell?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey Bucky, does 13.8 million ring a bell?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Bucky, does 13.8 million ring a bell?



That was before they signed Pruitt.. You know, if the Vols would quit wasting money they might actually be able to pay the right coach..  Who am I kidding?? No one with ANY kind of reputation would go to Knoxville..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

Does the number 0 ring any bells?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does the number 0 ring any bells?


0 is the # of Heisman winners the Vols have..


----------



## joepuppy (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2018)

Well, judging from the number of Slayer memes in this thread I guess it's football season after all. Sand Hill cranes will be headed back south any day now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 1, 2018)

What the heck does people in a trailer and kids have to do with football?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What the heck does people in a trailer and kids have to do with football?



The majority of Vol fans live in them! There are more UT games watched in trailer's in Tennessee than bars!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey Bucky, does 2007 mean anything to you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Bucky, does 2007 mean anything to you?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Does anyone remember the 2013 ND team that went to the national championship?  No,  after this season,  no one but your fanbase is going to remember,  or care about the 2018 NC loss to Bama. There has only been 12 teams to win a NC since the BCS in 98. The dogs still ain't one, so stop acting like you've done something.  Your line that ND team.  No one cares


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Does anyone remember the 2013 ND team that went to the national championship?  No,  after this season,  no one but your fanbase is going to remember,  or care about the 2018 NC loss to Bama. There has only been 12 teams to win a NC since the BCS in 98. The dogs still ain't one, so stop acting like you've done something.  Your line that ND team.  No one cares




You’ll never forget our season from last year... 41-0 is something that leaves bad scars and you never forget.. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You’ll never forget our season from last year... 41-0 is something that leaves bad scars and you never forget..
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Already forgotten. I tell you every year,  last season is the past,  time to move forward.  Did you play ball?  Definitely not a QB, you hold on to things too long


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Already forgotten. I tell you every year,  last season is the past,  time to move forward.  Did you play ball?  Definitely not a QB, you hold on to things too long




Liar, liar, pants on Fire!!!

You don't forget a loss like that.. EVER! You want to know why?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Already forgotten.






What a load of bull hokey!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Did you play ball?  Definitely not a QB, you hold on to things too long





Good one!!! He got you there RickyBobbySlayer.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 6, 2018)

This is when the forum gets interesting. Slayer vs The Vols. Primetime slaying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> This is when the forum gets interesting. Slayer vs The Vols. Primetime slaying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


I assure you, Rocky Top is motivated by this. We consider this the worst loss by far. We may not have what it takes to take on UGA's depth just yet, but we are not the same team you shut out last year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I assure you, Rocky Top is motivated by this. We consider this the worst loss by far. We may not have what it takes to take on UGA's depth just yet, but we are not the same team you shut out last year.




 

Always next year..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I assure you, Rocky Top is motivated by this. We consider this the worst loss by far. We may not have what it takes to take on UGA's depth just yet, but we are not the same team you shut out last year.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 7, 2018)

Last year was worth it to get rid of Lyle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Last year was worth it to get rid of Lyle.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I assure you, Rocky Top is motivated by this. We consider this the worst loss by far. We may not have what it takes to take on UGA's depth just yet, but we are not the same team you shut out last year.


This.  Most only see the score/win/loss and use that as their only guiding principle. There was a lot going on with that team last year that started midway through 2016. We literally were playing 3rd string,  had coaches who had no right calling games,  no strength and conditionin, players fighting with coaches,  players who gave up,  zero leadership.  About anything that could have went wrong,  went wrong.  We don't have the depth this year,  but we have darn good starters and coaches who can develop players.  I think a lot of outsiders will be surprised this year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This.  Most only see the score/win/loss and use that as their only guiding principle. There was a lot going on with that team last year that started midway through 2016. We literally were playing 3rd string,  had coaches who had no right calling games,  no strength and conditionin, players fighting with coaches,  players who gave up,  zero leadership.  About anything that could have went wrong,  went wrong.  We don't have the depth this year,  but we have darn good starters and coaches who can develop players.  I think a lot of outsiders will be surprised this year


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


  He only gave Bama their all time best defense after replacing kirby.  Manned up at GA cause he wanted to win more than 10 games and they couldn't handle it.  Won a NC with FSU, then went back to Bama and did it again.  Shutting yall out in the 2nd half


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He only gave Bama their all time best defense after replacing kirby.  Manned up at GA cause he wanted to win more than 10 games and they couldn't handle it.  Won a NC with FSU, then went back to Bama and did it again.  Shutting yall out in the 2nd half





You were talking ol Butch up big time! You can't make up you're mind!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You were talking ol Butch up big time! You can't make up you're mind!


Tell us how bad Pruitt sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tell us how bad Pruitt sucks




He was the 3rd coach the Vols went after! 

And he's at Tennessee...

Where did he get offers from?

ENOUGH SAID!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was the 3rd coach the Vols went after!
> 
> And he's at Tennessee...
> 
> ...


We went after more than 3 coaches,  but that was before Fulmer was hired.  Actually,  we were going to hire Mike Leach, but the AD got fired.  Pruitt has had job offers.  Obviously not everything is made public


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pruitt has had job offers.  Obviously not everything is made public



As a head coach? Where?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> As a head coach? Where?


Publicly SC, Mississippi State and Vandy. He's only been a DC for 4 years. Everyone went after him for DC jobs too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Publicly SC and Vandy. He's only been a DC for 4 years. Everyone went after him for DC jobs too



Big difference in interviewing and actually getting an "offer".. He was not offered either job and he also interviewed at Miss State. But no offer was given.

Although, it must make you feel good to know the 2nd best team in Tennessee was interested in you're coach..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Big difference in interviewing and actually getting an "offer".. He was not offered either job and he also interviewed at Miss State. But no offer was given.
> 
> Although, it must make you feel good to know the 2nd best team in Tennessee was interested in you're coach..


  He was already a candidate for UT when Mississippi State came calling.  Again not everything is public.  But who cares?  The guy has been a DC for 4 years and blew up. It's unprofessional to go aound publicly announcing you turned so and so down.  You only do that when fishing for a raise


These interviews/reports lead credence to Jimbo Fisher, Pruitt’s former boss at Florida State, telling reporters at SEC Media Days that Pruitt could have been a head coach a “long time ago”.


----------



## tcward (Aug 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Just like the Bricklayer is gone, so is CMR We made an upgrade, yall made a lateral.


CMR has lost control...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He was already a candidate for UT when Mississippi State came calling.  Again not everything is public.  But who cares?  The guy has been a DC for 4 years and blew up.
> 
> 
> These interviews/reports lead credence to Jimbo Fisher, Pruitt’s former boss at Florida State, telling reporters at SEC Media Days that Pruitt could have been a head coach a “long time ago”.



Bless you're heart..

Could of?   No one wanted him as a head coach! 

The Vols are such a PowerHouse in college football, why has it been so hard to get someone to that dump in Knoxville?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bless you're heart..
> 
> Could of?  No one wanted him as a head coach!
> 
> The Vols are such a PowerHouse in college football, why has it been so hard to get someone to that dump in Knoxville?


Dude,  you asked if he had offers.  I gave you,  your answer,  now your trying to flip it, into a negative cause it don't fit your agenda.  Why we couldn't hire anyone better since Kiffin? Let's see,  Kiffin scared everyone away with sanctions.  And the Administration we've had in place has been a joke honestly.  There's lots of reasons.  Just like why ya'll underachieved for 40 years when your loaded with talent.  Some things,  Slayer. are just out of our control buddy

On the flip side.  What coaches have been available that are good enough to come in and compete in the SEC and face Bama every year?  There's a few coaches ot if conference,  but they are pansys. Who have it made where they are and can skate their careers on fans not expecting championships.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


If you haven't won a NC in 40 years and remain cocky after you took advantage of the worst SEC conference in memory and have the weakest schedule in the SEC, you might be a GA fan


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dude,  you asked if he had offers.  I gave you,  your answer,  now your trying to flip it, into a negative cause it don't fit your agenda.
> 
> On the flip side.  What coaches have been available that are good enough to come in and compete in the SEC and face Bama every year?  There's a few coaches ot if conference,  but they are pansys. Who have it made where they are and can skate their careers on fans not expecting championships.




Are you drunk already?

An "OFFER" is not the same as an "Interview"!! He was never offered ANY head coaching jobs except in Knoxville. Heck, the sorry Vols were one of the last ones to sign a new coach and the 1st to fire one. Texas A&M and Florida both got new coaches before the Vols had a chance. There were tons of coaches that went elsewhere cause NO GOOD coach wants to come to Knoxville. Those Hillbillies are lost in time.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2018)

This is getting good. I feel like I should be paying admission to watch this. Should I send the admission fee to the UT Coaching search fund? Fat Philly probably just about bankrupted the athletic department with his late night donut cravings and so many swings and misses. I just don't see Pruitt and Fulmer lasting.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are you drunk already?
> 
> An "OFFER" is not the same as an "Interview"!! He was never offered ANY head coaching jobs except in Knoxville. Heck, the sorry Vols were one of the last ones to sign a new coach and the 1st to fire one. Texas A&M and Florida both got new coaches before the Vols had a chance. There were tons of coaches that went elsewhere cause NO GOOD coach wants to come to Knoxville. Those Hillbillies are lost in time.


 He had no interest in SC, Vandy, or Mississippi State. Jimbo said himself he could have been a HC a long time ago.  What more do you want?  Him to publicly disgrace every program he's rejected for your pleasure?  Again this is over a 4 year resume.  LSU, Auburn and plenty others wanted him as DC also. He was good enough for ya'll. He improved your defense to #1 in nation against the pass. He gave Bama their all time best defense after taking over for your savior. Led the nation with 12 points allowed at fsu and against the pass. But he can't coach?  You look pretty foolish man


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

How many wins you giving this guy this year Slayer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If you haven't won a NC in 40 years and remain cocky after you took advantage of the worst SEC conference in memory and have the weakest schedule in the SEC, you might be a GA fan





BuckNasty83 said:


> How many wins you giving this guy this year Slayer?



Which guy? Mine or your's?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He had no interest in SC, Vandy, or Mississippi State. Jimbo said himself he could have been a HC a long time ago.  What more do you want?  Him to publicly disgrace every program he's rejected for your pleasure?  Again this is over a 4 year resume.  LSU, Auburn and plenty others wanted him as DC also. He was good enough for ya'll. He improved your defense to #1 in nation against the pass. He gave Bama their all time best defense after taking over for your savior. Led the nation with 12 points allowed at fsu and against the pass. But he can't coach?  You look pretty foolish man



I think you are drunk now. Jimbo said he could have been a head coach.. Problem is Bucky, no one except the Desperate Vols offered him a job! He was NEVER, not one single time been offered a head coaching job, to ANY school.. EVER!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He had no interest in SC, Vandy, or Mississippi State. Jimbo said himself he could have been a HC a long time ago.  What more do you want?  Him to publicly disgrace every program he's rejected for your pleasure?  Again this is over a 4 year resume.  LSU, Auburn and plenty others wanted him as DC also. He was good enough for ya'll. He improved your defense to #1 in nation against the pass. He gave Bama their all time best defense after taking over for your savior. Led the nation with 12 points allowed at fsu and against the pass. But he can't coach?  You look pretty foolish man




And what's even worse and a total kick in the gut to the Vols is Butch is now working for Saban! 

So maybe it wasn't Butch to begin with and it's really the Septic Tank called Knoxville!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Which guy? Mine or your's?


 yalls schedule is a joke this year.  You should repeat, or at least make it to the SECCG. I'm talking about Pruitt


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what's even worse and a total kick in the gut to the Vols is Butch is now working for Saban!
> 
> So maybe it wasn't Butch to begin with and it's really the Septic Tank called Knoxville!


Butch was a hard worker,  great recruiter and ambassador.  He just couldn't develop talent and needed power in the sec instead of finesse.  Who wouldn't want to learn under Saban? But for the record. He's not an on field coach at Bama


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> yalls schedule is a joke this year.




I agree.. We have the Vols coming to Athens this year..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree.. We have the Vols coming to Athens this year..


Well.  What's your prediction? This is my bet offer this year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well.  What's your prediction? This is my bet offer this year



Same as always. No more than 6 wins.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what's even worse and a total kick in the gut to the Vols is Butch is now working for Saban!
> 
> So maybe it wasn't Butch to begin with and it's really the Septic Tank called Knoxville!



If you call a Bellhop, for the football complex, working for Saban you have a point.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same as always. No more than 6 wins.


Ok same avatar bet?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> If you call a Bellhop, for the football complex, working for Saban you have a point.


Basically he is.  But he'll work his way up probably


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Basically he is.  But he'll work his way up probably



Position coach at best. The funniest story I heard was the time the UT baseball team was playing and Butch had recruits on campus and they had Sweet Home Alabama Blasting over the PA. He was as red faced as ever. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Position coach at best. The funniest story I heard was the time the UT baseball team was playing and Butch had recruits on campus and they had Sweet Home Alabama Blasting over the PA. He was as red faced as ever. You can't make this stuff up.


Yeah I remember


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ok same avatar bet?



Same bet applies if you get to 8 (regular season wins). No way I'm taking such a chance at 6 wins.. I remember the Avatar I gave you last year!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same bet applies if you get to 8 (regular season wins). No way I'm taking such a chance at 6 wins.. I remember the Avatar I gave you last year!


You just said 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You just said 6.



I said 6 is where I think you will end up. Never said 6 for an Avatar bet! I'm not stupid like some Vols!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I said 6 is where I think you will end up. Never said 6 for an Avatar bet! I'm not stupid like some Vols!


Cause you know we have the potential to be better than 6 with 8 being likely and everyone don't know about WV that could bring it to 9. If your starting at 8, your pushing ne to 9, which is doable,  but there is too many unknowns to be that arrogant in year 1.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Cause you know we have the potential to be better than 6 with 8 being likely and everyone don't know about WV that could bring it to 9. If your starting at 8, your pushing ne to 9, which is doable,  but there is too many unknowns to be that arrogant in year 1.



Anything can happen in college football. I don't think you are better than 6. You have yet to prove anything different than what you're "normal" is.. 

The Vols may upset Vandy, Mizzery and Kentucky. I know you lose S Carolina, Florida, Bama, Auburn & the Dawgs...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> If you call a Bellhop, for the football complex, working for Saban you have a point.




Everybody needs a water boy!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Anything can happen in college football. I don't think you are better than 6. You have yet to prove anything different than what you're "normal" is..
> 
> The Vols may upset Vandy, Mizzery and Kentucky. I know you lose S Carolina, Florida, Bama, Auburn & the Dawgs...


I wouldn't chalk up SC and UF as losses. They both barley beat last year's team.  Think both won by 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I wouldn't chalk up SC and UF as losses. They both barley beat last year's team.  Think both won by 6



  Let's make your bet 9 wins then...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's make your bet 9 wins then...


 just admit,  we're better than what you want to give us credit for.  You said we're a 6 win team,  but then bump it to 8 for ther bet?  That's double standards lol


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 8, 2018)

Just wondering if you all saw where Bama picked up a 5 star inside linebacker today for the 2018 class who previously signed his LOI with Washington but never enrolled. He is eligible immediately. Now carry on....


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Just wondering if you all saw where Bama picked up a 5 star inside linebacker today for the 2018 class who previously signed his LOI with Washington but never enrolled. He is eligible immediately. Now carry on....


Is this the kid from Wash State or out that way?


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 8, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Just wondering if you all saw where Bama picked up a 5 star inside linebacker today for the 2018 class who previously signed his LOI with Washington but never enrolled. He is eligible immediately. Now carry on....


You mean there's a 5 star that's not committed to UGA? I am appalled.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 8, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> just admit,  we're better than what you want to give us credit for.  You said we're a 6 win team,  but then bump it to 8 for ther bet?  That's double standards lol


You should make him do a video of himself singing Rocky Top if we break 7 wins or more. I'd pay some hard earned cash to see that.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> You should make him do a video of himself singing Rocky Top if we break 7 wins or more. I'd pay some hard earned cash to see that.


Oh man,  could you imagine lol


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2018)

UT will have to be better than it was last year. This team was o fer in the SEC. That is crazy, I honestly believe I could have won one game with that team. You have to work hard to find a coach as bad as Butch.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Just wondering if you all saw where Bama picked up a 5 star inside linebacker today for the 2018 class who previously signed his LOI with Washington but never enrolled. He is eligible immediately. Now carry on....


Does Bama need a backer? Probably just keeping him from a rival


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> UT will have to be better than it was last year. This team was o fer in the SEC. That is crazy, I honestly believe I could have won one game with that team. You have to work hard to find a coach as bad as Butch.


The dude was up and down.  Beats UF, GA, almost knocks off Bama then loses to the bottom feeders.  There was some bad juju against him though.  I'm sure strength and conditioning played a role,  but his last 3 years were full of injuries.  I know injuries are normal,  but not the extent we've had over that period of time. On top of that players turned on him or vice versa.  He promoted a TE coach to be OC. Him being stubborn cost him.  He would not make in game adjustments and never went under center.  His time here was bitter sweet.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2018)

Buck, Pruitt is an upgrade from Butch. The only thing about him, is has been known to get tipsy and make a lot of people mad. If he could get beyond that he could be a good coach.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

daily volsux


----------



## antharper (Aug 9, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> You mean there's a 5 star that's not committed to UGA? I am appalled.


Ain’t many !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Buck, Pruitt is an upgrade from Butch. The only thing about him, is has been known to get tipsy and make a lot of people mad. If he could get beyond that he could be a good coach.


That and he doesn't understand when to switch to Ground n Pound and tends to hang on to the passing game a little too long. That will cost him in the SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> You mean there's a 5 star that's not committed to UGA? I am appalled.



Well, we know he won't be going to the land of Voltards!

The only thing the Vols know about 5* players is they can't catch them, tackle them or block them and when they play them, they lose.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> You should make him do a video of himself singing Rocky Top if we break 7 wins or more. I'd pay some hard earned cash to see that.




Problem is, Bucky wouldn't agree to the terms if he lost. I don't think you could imagine how creative I can get..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> just admit,  we're better than what you want to give us credit for.  You said we're a 6 win team,  but then bump it to 8 for ther bet?  That's double standards lol




No, it's called using your head which you never do. It's why I've burned you so many times in the past!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2018)

When Georgia takes their 70 man traveling squad on the road, 34.4% of them will be 5*'s.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, it's called using your head which you never do. It's why I've burned you so many times in the past!


Exactly.  Using your head says we're better than 6 wins.  If you were so confident in us being bad,  you wouldn't put me at 8 regular season. If you'll go with 6, I'll go with 7 or better lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 9, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Exactly.  Using your head says we're better than 6 wins.  If you were so confident in us being bad,  you wouldn't put me at 8 regular season. If you'll go with 6, I'll go with 7 or better lol



You went with 10 last year! 

I have everything to lose. You are a Vol, you have nothing to lose. You guys are already an embarrassment to the State of Tennessee, The SEC and all of college football. You call yourself a "PowerHouse" but last year the Voltards went 0-8 in the SEC!! 0-8!!!! Let that sink in.. 0-8!!!!!!!! 
You've said the SEC should go to a 9 game schedule. That would have made you 0-9!!!   
Daily Vols suck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh well.  Last year was a fluke.  We're talking about this season now. It's obvious you see at least 8 wins.  Just say your scared to under estimate the Vols. And losing an internet bet is the least of my worries. It's for fun.  Only narcissists are worried about their e-cred. And I've never said more the conference to 9 games.  If i did,  that was a night I don't remember.  I have said,  the playoffs need more teams than 4.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 9, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Buck, Pruitt is an upgrade from Butch. The only thing about him, is has been known to get tipsy and make a lot of people mad. If he could get beyond that he could be a good coach.


I know he is.  Mr.Narcissistic just can't admit it publicly. 

Bowden sure likes some Pruitt

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/t...up-and-coming-coach-tennessees-jeremy-pruitt/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2018)

Daily Vols Suck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Vols Suck!


We triple the rings you have


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 12, 2018)

Pruitt looks a bit like Josh Dobbs IMO.

#changemymind


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We triple the rings you have


You really want to talk about rings?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 13, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really want to talk about rings?


Not with a Bama fan. 

In before champion of life ring joke


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 13, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We triple the rings you have


In badminton?

According to NCAA record books UGA has 1 more SEC title and TN has 1 more natty. So rings that actually matter and are recognized by the NCAA. They are tied. Neither has "triple the rings" over the other.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>


?????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 17, 2018)

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I have worked on that puzzle all day and still cant solve it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2019)

My, how this one always works..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I assure you, Rocky Top is motivated by this. We consider this the worst loss by far. We may not have what it takes to take on UGA's depth just yet, but we are not the same team you shut out last year.




Nope..  You were better! You scored 12 points on us this year. Granted, some of those were on our 3rd string.. 

But your win loss record says you are the same 5-7 disappointment.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same bet applies if you get to 8 (regular season wins). No way I'm taking such a chance at 6 wins.. I remember the Avatar I gave you last year!





BuckNasty83 said:


> Cause you know we have the potential to be better than 6 with 8 being likely and everyone don't know about WV that could bring it to 9. If your starting at 8, your pushing ne to 9, which is doable,  but there is too many unknowns to be that arrogant in year 1.


.



BuckNasty83 said:


> just admit,  we're better than what you want to give us credit for.  You said we're a 6 win team,  but then bump it to 8 for ther bet?  That's double standards lol





Browning Slayer said:


> Let's make your bet 9 wins then...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same as always. No more than 6 wins.



Dadgum... Right again.... 


BuckNasty83 said:


> Cause you know we have the potential to be better than 6 with 8 being likely and everyone don't know about WV that could bring it to 9


And Bucky was wrong.. Again.. 

Man, I forgot about this thread. Some interesting stuff...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dadgum... Right again....
> 
> And Bucky was wrong.. Again..
> 
> Man, I forgot about this thread. Some interesting stuff...


Lol you had us at 8 wins.  You was not right.  Otherwise you wouldn't have made the bet 9. But spin it as you will


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2019)

Pruitt is a good D coach, but you dont want your HC kicking a chalkboard out from under one of his assistants.


----------

